# Are there any IUI twins around?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Just wondering actually how often are twins concived from IUI. 

Please tell me your stories. I need some positive vibes. 

Thanks

Carrie


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't think it's all that common - seem to remember my nhs hos saying they get 1 set per year max & in 10 years they'd never had triplets - phew!

Jess x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I am on the IUI BFP thread and there are a few people there with twins! Have a look on the thread and on one of the pages there will be a list!
Good luck
N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Caz

I think it depends on the clinics rules as IUI isn't governed by the same rules as IVF or at least wasn't when I last looked, therefore some clinics will carry on regardless of numbers of follies, I think at the JR where I had my IUI's if you had more than 3 it was abandoned, if you had 3, they would give you a talk but would prefer you not to carry on, they try to only stimulate so you get 2, but I know thats pretty hard as I only had 1 follicle on my 1st 2 IUI's ... not sure on the stats but I am sure your clinic will know.

I was surprised at the number of girls who have fallen pregnant with twins on IUI, but equally pleased as gives so much hope, Northern Las is right there is a list on our IUI BFP thread 

Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Elly and Fone both had IUI twins and Going it Alone has some onboard right now.  I am sure there were more on the BFP thread too.  Mine were from IVF as we converted half way through tx due to too many follies.  I don't remember what the maximum was at our clinic, but there was a threshold.  Think AussieMegs were through IVF conversion too.
Morgan x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I had twins... Doctors didn't seem to think it was the IUI as they called it "natural" but who knows - either way we were very happy with the result.

Good luck

Elly xx


----------



## tbird (Sep 20, 2005)

Currently pregnant with IUI twins which was a shock as only one follicle looked big enough! My husband is convinced one is IUI the other was from the old fashioned way the next night!!
we will never know


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Caz - Donna on our Vaginismus thread is booked in to have her IUI twin boys induced tomorrow!


----------

